# my newest pictures...



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Well, atleast your engine is clean.

j/k...sucks man.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Nice!
What sort of bodykit is that!?! How did you get it? Smacked with a tree? 

Sorry 'bout the crash... although its good to see I'm not the only one rebuilding his car


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

thats a stock bumper... just showing accident damage  Dont worry tho, I went to the "as seen on tv" store in the mall and baught one of those "ding king" dent pullers, hopefully that'll straighten out the frame...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

OUCH, damn that sucks bigtime...what are those pink scissors for?

Do those dent puller things really work?


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

How does the puller work? After we bashed the Golf into a tree in the last rally, we welded some plates to the frame & hooked the car up to 2 hoists, corner to corner, with a come-along. I pulled and the other guy bashed with hammers. Externally, the car is now as straight as it was before we treed it, but a VW geek would be able to tell the difference when looking in the fender wells.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

fcsmotorsports said:


> How does the puller work? After we bashed the Golf into a tree in the last rally, we welded some plates to the frame & hooked the car up to 2 hoists, corner to corner, with a come-along. I pulled and the other guy bashed with hammers. Externally, the car is now as straight as it was before we treed it, but a VW geek would be able to tell the difference when looking in the fender wells.


Oh I see. Thanks Man!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting,
Seems all the members are having 'incidents' lately.

Seth


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Interesting,
> Seems all the members are having 'incidents' lately.
> 
> Seth



hey hey hey....dont be jinxin us now...haha


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, no kidding, shuddup 

.......damn new englanders are out to get me. i swear, they live here, they handle this every year. but when it snows HOOOOOLY CRAP WHATS THIS STUFF WHOA LOOK OUT...............im from florida n i just cruise right by people in my lil sentra 


.......sometimes slide cause damnit its just fun wheeeeeeee


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Holy shit dude, our cars are twins. I did the same exact thing, except to the drivers side. The damage to the parts and that frame bar is exactly the same.


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

My car under the snow. I hate SNOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

